# Neve na Covilhã - 9 Janeiro 2009



## ACalado (9 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

covilha esta noite


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jan 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Covilha 09-01-2009 Neve*

Belo nevão 

Bons registos


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

*Re: Covilha 09-01-2009 Neve*

Mais um bom nevão na Covilhã

Boas fotos


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

*Re: Covilha 09-01-2009 Neve*

boas

sempre boas fotos  

abraços


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 01:26)

*Re: Covilha 09-01-2009 Neve*

Excelentes fotos, *Spiritmind*!!

Bela nevada


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2009 às 01:30)

*Re: Covilha 09-01-2009 Neve*

Um bonito nevão


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2009 às 07:01)

*Re: Covilha 09-01-2009 Neve*

Bom dia mais umas fotos acabadinhas de tirar com -5.7ºc na rua  agora vou descansar um pouco para ver se consigo tirar algumas quando o dia nascer


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

E mais uma vez nevou a qualquer cota aí na Covilhã, ou não?


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2009 às 14:16)

AnDré disse:


> E mais uma vez nevou a qualquer cota aí na Covilhã, ou não?



sim  havia neve em todo o lado, onde caiu precipitação foi de neve


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2009 às 14:25)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2009 às 17:05)

Belas fotos!!! Parabéns. Este ano estamos cheios de sorte!!! Um verdadeiro Outono inverno à antiga.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Algumas imagens da Covilhã, tiradas pela minha irmã, na noite de 9 e manhã de 10 de Janeiro.


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2009 às 09:44)

Assim dá gosto Spiritmind! É neve quase todas as semanas .

A Covilhã merece, pois são muitas as vezes que a sensação é a de "morrer na praia". Por isso toca a ser compensada este ano!

Muito boas a fotografias! A da tua estação e a dos vasos é um espectáculo .

O meu agradecimento especial igualmente, por sempre nos deixares assistir e directo, através da tua webcam aos nevões que por aí têm merecidamente caído.


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

A sempre bela e felizmente ultimamente branca Covilhã!


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2009 às 12:38)

obrigado a todos


----------



## PedroNTSantos (7 Fev 2009 às 19:10)

Novas fotos, que descobri no blogue _*O Pico e os aviões*_, da Covilhã na noite de 9 e no dia 10 de Janeiro:


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2009 às 00:40)

Mias um bom complemento que o colega PedroNTSantos, aqui nos trás a este magnífico episódio de queda de neve na Covilhã!

Tanto a estas fotos que foste "desencantar" com as que antes postaste da tua irmã, os meus parabéns e muito obrigado pela partilha!  

Um abraço!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2009 às 00:44)

Bom, de todas as fotos que vi por aqui no forum acerca de neve deste ano, ainda não tinha visto nenhumas com sol  aqui estão as primeiras, fotos muitos boas  deve ter sido magnifico ter saído de casa com ambiente desses  refrescante e acolhedor ao mesmo tempo.


----------

